# Frigidaire Side by Side Problems



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

mw3538 said:


> Model number is GLHS66EEB4. wATER WAS SLOWING DOWN IN THE DISPENSER AND IN THE ICE MACHINE. iT WAS TIME TO CHANGE THE FILTER SO i CHANGED IT OUT AND NOW NOTHING!!! Not a drop. I removed the new filter and noticed the two little white plunger things that plug into the filter and the tip of one has broken off. Is this the problem? Where can I get those parts? thanks.:furious:


This could be the problem. The plungers need to be depressed for water to flow though the filter. Also I would check the water volume to the valve. The repair is fairly easy, you would need to replace the filter housing. You might try www.appliancepartsdiscount.com


----------

